# Did I miss much&#128512;



## kid2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello all,
I trust and hope you are all in good health and are still hammering out opinions and ironing out issues like there's no tomorrow. 
It's been a while. Nearly 2 yrs I think.
It's funny, I feel like I'm a new person and haven't a clue what to say &#128513;.Have I missed much?

I'm still playing, that hasn't changed. But what has is my goals. I remember saying in posts before that my goal was to get to CAT 1. That is a lot closer and I'm still not satisfied. I've been on a very long journey of ups and downs and a lot of soul searching. I've doubted what it was all for at times but realised what it is im chasing at the same time. I
The game has had me feeling like i can't put a foot wrong for months only to be walloped in the face and brought back to earth with a bang sometimes for months also all the time questioning am I good enough to get there. I'm currently sitting at 5.7 for the start of this season and I finished the end of last season consistently breaking 78 so I'm getting there. 
I don't want to sound or come across as arrogant or cocky or self centred because I'm far from it. But what I hope will be of some use, to may be some people on here following a similar journey is that I can at least give you some advice on how I've reached the current handicap. 
What I have done wrong.
What has helped me.
And what I've learned along the way.

Oh and my goal at chasing a draw ended last July following a really really bad 10 weeks of my game going completely to bits..
I'm now a happy fader of the ball and full of a new found confidence in my game. 

Which poor ol Bob had said to me many times. I eventually listened Bob.
Gotta learn the hard way sometimes. &#128077;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome back and good luck reaching the goals. Nothing much has changed.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2016)

No, sorry, don't know you....


Good to hear from you again!

Nothing much changes, people come, people go, people come back, people get infractions, stuff gets spouted yada yada yada...

And update your Sig!&#128512;


----------



## kid2 (Mar 28, 2016)

How's things Homer.
I see you've broken the half century. ! &#128077;


----------



## kid2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Imurg said:



			No, sorry, don't know you....


Good to hear from you again!

Nothing much changes, people come, people go, people come back, people get infractions, stuff gets spouted yada yada yada...

And update your Sig!&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Just did Murg. Good to chat again. I've had a complete change of weapons over the past 2 reasons. I'm gone old school with the irons and dropped the 3 and 4 irons for  2 hybrids. Oh and a driver with lots of loft.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome back. 
Nothing's changed, people are still ignoring my advice


----------



## kid2 (Mar 28, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Welcome back. 
Nothing's changed, people are still ignoring my advice 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Well you'll be happy to know im playing a nice soft fade now Bob. With a battered old set of Mizzy Mp32's.
And I've broken down my game practice now to just putting, short game and Wedge practice from 120 in. 
At this stage I've a swing that wants to go left after Impact so I just open up a little and hit the ball from the inside with very little hand action through the ball.  

Lots of confidence in the irons and longer clubs when you can aim a little left of everything and watch it peel back into target.  
I want through 2yrs of standing in tees and over shots aiming down the middle not knowing what shape was going to unfold in front of me. It does little for confidence and just breeds indecision.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 28, 2016)

kid2 said:



			How's things Homer.
I see you've broken the half century. ! &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

yup and some of them were worth reading 


Heyup up me man and welcome back


----------



## kid2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			yup and some of them were worth reading 


Heyup up me man and welcome back
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I wont going searching for them now at this stage anyway. I'm sure 1 or 2 may get resurrected again sometime.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome back kiddo , well done and keep it goin :thup:


----------



## Curls (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome back chap, sounds like you've made great progress, I'm hoping to make inroads this year not by trying to lower my handicap, but by becoming better at golf. I reckon the numbers will do their own thing if I do. That sound about right?!

Hope you crack Cat 1, certainly a huge milestone in this crazy game that I hope to one day have a pop at myself.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome back and congrats on the progress you have made  :thup:


----------



## kid2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Cheers lads.
Curls if its of any use the trip from 10 to 7 was probably the most frustrating and slowest. It's probably more to do with the inconsistency across parts of your game more than anything else .
Only advice I can give is not to miss greens from wedge to 8 or 9 iron distance. Doesn't matter where you are from the flag just get on the green... then after that practice your lag putting and putting from 4ft. Get this right and you'll take pressure off with the odd missed green. Develope  a way of getting the ball rolling in the green as fast as you can from chips. 
Check out a method called the 6-8-10. 
It's simple and straight forward and once you can master that it's relatively easy. 
I see too many players with too much lift around the greens when they don't need it. 

And have fun. Keep the pressure off and know that if your in a sticky spot your focus becomes more about making bogus rather than par. Above all costs minimise your damage. Bogies can be cancelled with an odd birdie. Doubles are killers.


----------



## Curls (Mar 29, 2016)

kid2 said:



			Cheers lads.
Curls if its of any use the trip from 10 to 7 was probably the most frustrating and slowest. It's probably more to do with the inconsistency across parts of your game more than anything else .
Only advice I can give is not to miss greens from wedge to 8 or 9 iron distance. Doesn't matter where you are from the flag just get on the green... then after that practice your lag putting and putting from 4ft. Get this right and you'll take pressure off with the odd missed green. Develope  a way of getting the ball rolling in the green as fast as you can from chips. 
Check out a method called the 6-8-10. 
It's simple and straight forward and once you can master that it's relatively easy. 
I see too many players with too much lift around the greens when they don't need it. 

And have fun. Keep the pressure off and know that if your in a sticky spot your focus becomes more about making bogus rather than par. Above all costs minimise your damage. Bogies can be cancelled with an odd birdie. Doubles are killers.
		
Click to expand...


Wooooah there Kid that sounds like good advice, did you remember which forum you're on?



Cheers chap!


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome back Kid glad to hear you've got down to single figures pal


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2016)

What did you do to get banned for two years ?

Welcome back.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Curls said:



			Wooooah there Kid that sounds like good advice, did you remember which forum you're on?



Cheers chap!
		
Click to expand...


No worries pal... This forum and everyone I became friends with on here even though I've never actually had the pleasure of meeting any of them face to face have always been full of help and always there to have a chat with. 
It's a place you'll have plenty of help on and there will always be someone on here that has gone through the same ups and downs with their game.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 29, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Welcome back Kid glad to hear you've got down to single figures pal
		
Click to expand...


Cheers pal... a lot of frustration with a lot of soul searching but I've come through it stronger. It wasn't easy though...
Still not happy. I want more now that I'm down. Always the same. Greedy out. &#128513;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome back and great work on reducing your HC - that's really impressive , well done :thup:


----------



## kid2 (Mar 29, 2016)

richart said:



			What did you do to get banned for two years ?

Welcome back.
		
Click to expand...


&#128514;&#128514; 
How are you Rich. 
Banned..Me.... Never.. I was always good. 

Just got too bogged down with information overload pal and hadn't a clue how to sift through what I needed and what I didn't. 

I went chasing a better swing which had me getting lessons and trying to draw the ball. 
Bob to be fair to him has always said from day one to be careful because it's a very hard thing to achieve. It took me 2 yrs to realise that I hadn't the timing or the swing pattern to be able to hit a draw consistently. But in chasing that my swing became a little more neutral and I now but a lovely power data with plenty of distance and I now have bundles of confidence.

It's amazing how the game makes you think. 
When I was trying to draw the ball I had a 2 way miss going on. I literally hadn't a clue what was going to turn up from one round to the next. I went from taking healthy divots to taking none. My swing got so shallow that my misses were thins and tops and the high right block with severe books thrown in for good fun. &#128559; 

And one day I decided enough was enough. It was either tighten the fade or give up the game. So I went back to fading the ball and began shooting consistently below 80. 

Oh and I had the putting yips as well for about 3 months last year. My game went to pieces so I'm now left hand low and couldn't be happier. It's one of the best things I've done. 

That's kind of the short version... &#128521;


----------



## kid2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Welcome back and great work on reducing your HC - that's really impressive , well done :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers pal.
The forum has always been good to me. I hope that I'm able to offer advice to those who may be starting the same journey I've taken.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2016)

kid2 said:



			Oh and I had the putting yips as well for about 3 months last year. My game went to pieces so I'm now left hand low and couldn't be happier. It's one of the best things I've done. 

That's kind of the short version... &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Delc will be along to help you soon


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2016)

kid2 said:



			&#128514;&#128514; 
How are you Rich. 
Banned..Me.... Never.. I was always good. 

Just got too bogged down with information overload pal and hadn't a clue how to sift through what I needed and what I didn't. 

I went chasing a better swing which had me getting lessons and trying to draw the ball. 
Bob to be fair to him has always said from day one to be careful because it's a very hard thing to achieve. It took me 2 yrs to realise that I hadn't the timing or the swing pattern to be able to hit a draw consistently. But in chasing that my swing became a little more neutral and I now but a lovely power data with plenty of distance and I now have bundles of confidence.

It's amazing how the game makes you think. 
When I was trying to draw the ball I had a 2 way miss going on. I literally hadn't a clue what was going to turn up from one round to the next. I went from taking healthy divots to taking none. My swing got so shallow that my misses were thins and tops and the high right block with severe books thrown in for good fun. &#128559; 

And one day I decided enough was enough. It was either tighten the fade or give up the game. So I went back to fading the ball and began shooting consistently below 80. 

Oh and I had the putting yips as well for about 3 months last year. My game went to pieces so I'm now left hand low and couldn't be happier. It's one of the best things I've done. 

That's kind of the short version... &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Good here.

Good to see your handicap has come down, and hopefully you will be Cat 1 soon.:thup:

Stick around.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 31, 2016)

richart said:



			Good here.

Good to see your handicap has come down, and hopefully you will be Cat 1 soon.:thup:

Stick around.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be around for a while pal. I missed the banther. &#128521;

It's gas. I haven't met any of you face to face yet. Hopefully one day. But it's like I know you all pretty well..... Funny this internet stuff.. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## kid2 (Mar 31, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Delc will be along to help you soon
		
Click to expand...

Who's Delc Homer?


----------



## kid2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Welcome back and great work on reducing your HC - that's really impressive , well done :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's coming down in the right direction anyway  pal...
The swing is what it is now. It's all about scoring when you get lower. The swing tends not to bother you once it's repeatable....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2016)

kid2 said:



			Who's Delc Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Guy that had the yips and has one or two theories on putting, and all things golf


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey Mike Welcome back mate 
 Good work on handicap . U always had the drive to get lower so no real surprise . Had terrible yr last yr played week to week no work on  game at all . Spent winter working on short game a d seeing good results . Cant wait for qualifiers . Give it proper bash this year or give it up mate .. good to hear (read) ya


----------



## kid2 (Apr 1, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Hey Mike Welcome back mate 
 Good work on handicap . U always had the drive to get lower so no real surprise . Had terrible yr last yr played week to week no work on  game at all . Spent winter working on short game a d seeing good results . Cant wait for qualifiers . Give it proper bash this year or give it up mate .. good to hear (read) ya
		
Click to expand...



Well Bill.
How are you pal. 
Yea,always been stubborn not to give in but it was questioned plenty of times. 
I think that's part of the process. To see mentally are you strong enough to kick through the walls that's making you plateau at certain points. 

For me I think stepping up and playing Barton shield and Senior Cup for the club helped me a lot. 
Our club is small so it doesn't really have the pool of really low single lads or scratch players to play in these Competitions. So when your up against lads off scratch and your playing off 9 you quickly begin to see what you need to work on. 

That for me was the big thing. Also 3 mates who l play every week with are off 1 ,4 and 5 handicaps so I've had a lot of education with them. 

What I really took confidence from playing in these comps and playing with my mates is that their swings are nothing special. I hit the ball as far if not further than them but from inside 120mtrs is where I was in their wake. That's what woke me up and that's when I decided to stop chasing a draw. I was all over the course at times with it.  I've played with scratch late that but fades. And all they've told me was to swing the way you naturally swing and work on tightening that flight. And then work my ass off on my short game. So that's where I'm at now. It's complete focus on the short stuff this season. 
I want to be known as one of the best putters and wedge players in the club.&#128512;

Oh and to be fair. Even with a better half and 2 kids and the age of 41 I wouldn't be able to do what I'm doing without my better halfs support. 

That's the key. The lower you get the more time needs to be out in to hold it..


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome back mate, think last time you were on you were talking about possibility of changing jobs/careers?

Glad to see that the golf is coming good for you mate.


----------



## kid2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Welcome back mate, think last time you were on you were talking about possibility of changing jobs/careers?

Glad to see that the golf is coming good for you mate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Midnight. Well still in the same job. Panel Beating.... Still the same Boss.. &#128565;

Ya the golf seems to be pretty much cents stage now. Everything else is revolving round it. &#128512;


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 1, 2016)

kid2 said:



			Well Bill.
How are you pal. 
Yea,always been stubborn not to give in but it was questioned plenty of times. 
I think that's part of the process. To see mentally are you strong enough to kick through the walls that's making you plateau at certain points. 

For me I think stepping up and playing Barton shield and Senior Cup for the club helped me a lot. 
Our club is small so it doesn't really have the pool of really low single lads or scratch players to play in these Competitions. So when your up against lads off scratch and your playing off 9 you quickly begin to see what you need to work on. 

That for me was the big thing. Also 3 mates who l play every week with are off 1 ,4 and 5 handicaps so I've had a lot of education with them. 

What I really took confidence from playing in these comps and playing with my mates is that their swings are nothing special. I hit the ball as far if not further than them but from inside 120mtrs is where I was in their wake. That's what woke me up and that's when I decided to stop chasing a draw. I was all over the course at times with it.  I've played with scratch late that but fades. And all they've told me was to swing the way you naturally swing and work on tightening that flight. And then work my ass off on my short game. So that's where I'm at now. It's complete focus on the short stuff this season. 
I want to be known as one of the best putters and wedge players in the club.&#128512;

Oh and to be fair. Even with a better half and 2 kids and the age of 41 I wouldn't be able to do what I'm doing without my better halfs support. 

That's the key. The lower you get the more time needs to be out in to hold it..
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate barton shield and senior cup will defo make u up ur game all right . Ye im lucky with herself aswell no prob gettinh out .. short game is my focus this yr aswell mate . Few of us planning good bit of away golf . Scratch cups etc . So seee what it brings


----------



## kid2 (Apr 2, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Good stuff mate barton shield and senior cup will defo make u up ur game all right . Ye im lucky with herself aswell no prob gettinh out .. short game is my focus this yr aswell mate . Few of us planning good bit of away golf . Scratch cups etc . So seee what it brings
		
Click to expand...

Well if your anywhere near our neck of the woods East Clara Golf Club. Give me a shout. I'm Give Captain this year. So I can get us a few complementary green fees pal. Just PM me. Our scratch cups are on in August.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2016)

kid2 said:



			Well if your anywhere near our neck of the woods East Clara Golf Club. Give me a shout. I'm Give Captain this year. So I can get us a few complementary green fees pal. Just PM me. Our scratch cups are on in August.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers mate will take u up on that in open week r the scratch cup ..if ur up Kildare way im in Athy GC .. welcome anytime


----------



## kid2 (Apr 2, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Cheers mate will take u up on that in open week r the scratch cup ..if ur up Kildare way im in Athy GC .. welcome anytime
		
Click to expand...

Will do pal. Myself and a few of my mates might be travelling round also. Singles matchplay qualifier is on in the morning and I'm still rapped up in winter league. Its all go... &#128512;&#128512;

Just reading over my last post and the amount of Typo's aint funny.. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; that was meant to read Easy Clare Golf Club... And I'm Vice Captain.... &#128512;&#128512;
That's surfing now on a mobile for you. &#128518;


----------

